# [HOWTO?] Faire de la place ?

## Dieppe

Bonjour,

j'ai comme qui dirait un petit problème de place :

```
# df -h

Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur

/dev/sda3              21G   21G     0 100% /

udev                   10M  180K  9,9M   2% /dev

/dev/sda1              31M   18M   11M  63% /boot

/dev/sda4              87G   82G  4,5G  95% /home

shm                   940M     0  940M   0% /dev/shm

```

Comme ça fait pas tant de temps que ça que je tourne sous linux (environ 9 mois), que j'ai jamais eu à faire de la place pour l'instant sur la partition /, je ne sais pas du tout dans quels fichiers regarder, ni quels fichiers sont importants, ou supprimables.

Donc voila, auriez vous quelques conseils avisés ?

Merci, et bonne journée.

----------

## Bio

eclean distfiles pour supprimer les sources de portage devenues obsolètes

eclean packages pour les packages

emerge --depclean pour supprimer les dépendances devenues obsolètes

Ensuite un petit du -sh /* en root te permettra de savoir comment sont réparties les données sur ton /. Après faudra voir ce qu'il y a dans les répertoires les plus gros.

----------

## ceric35

petite recherche sur le forum:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3961053.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4200628.html

----------

## Dieppe

Ok, merci à vous. 

J'avais cherché sur le forum, mais apparemment pas assez bien, merci   :Smile:  (et désolé)

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour la recherche, il faut sélectionner explicitement le forum french, sinon il ne trouvera rien...

Oui, ça pue de la fesse :/

----------

## davidou2a

tiens je profite du topic pour demander aux "ancetres" si vous avez deja reussi a faire un regime a gentoo pour que le systeme hors /home /boot et divers ccache et cache portage et distfiles tombe sous les fatidiques 1Go ???

dans le cas ou ce serait oui je serai bien interessé par une ptite syntèse faute de source viable sur le net :s

----------

## xaviermiller

ma seule soluce est de faire une partition distincte pour /home, /usr/portage et /var/tmp/portage. Et ne monter portage que si nécessaire (voire même par NFS pour un mini-système rikiki)

----------

## El_Goretto

Me semblait avoir vu des gens qui utilisaient un système de fichiers compressé pour /usr/portage. Doit même y avoir une howto sur le fofo.

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, faut chercher "squashfs" dans la doc. Valable pour l'arbre de portage, mais pas les distfiles

(je veux dire : forum "docs, astuces et scripts)

----------

## Scullder

 *Bio wrote:*   

> eclean distfiles pour supprimer les sources de portage devenues obsolètes
> 
> eclean packages pour les packages
> 
> emerge --depclean pour supprimer les dépendances devenues obsolètes
> ...

 

Depclean, je trouve ça dangereux suite à une ancienne mauvaise expérience, ne pas oublier de repasser un coup de revdep-rebuild après.

----------

## Dieppe

Bon, ça a pas mal marché, j'ai reussi à libérer 5Go (3Go en nettoyant portage, et 2Go de message Freenet Oo)

Pour le depclean, j'ai déjà essayé plusieurs fois sans problèmes particuliers (avec un revdep-rebuild après).

----------

## kopp

tu peux aussi virer tes vieux noyaux et faire du nettoyage dans /usr/src en général, y a pas mal de truc qui prennent de la place (les sources décompressées d'un noyau prennent entre 300 et 400mo...

Il y a aussi /var/tmp/portage qui peut prendre pas mal de place

et /tmp ? dans /etc/conf.d/rc il y a un truc pour nettoyer au démarrage.

EDIT : mode geekounet : squashfs ? pourquoi faire ? avec une partition bien optimisée en xfs avec le blocksize à 512, on descend bien en dessous des 300mo pour l'arbre de portage...

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> EDIT : mode geekounet : squashfs ? pourquoi faire ? avec une partition bien optimisée en xfs avec le blocksize à 512, on descend bien en dessous des 300mo pour l'arbre de portage...

 

Je t'ai bien formé, jeune padawan  :Razz: 

----------

